# E-Mail in J2EE Plattform



## Turcy (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe allgemeine Frage zur E-Mail Verarbeitung in J2EE-Plattform:
- Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, E-Mails aus einer J2EE-Anwendung heraus zu schicken?
- Ist in J2EE-Plattform ein SMTP-Server integriert?

Ich kenne nur den JavaMail-API. Ich habe noch nie so eine Anwendung in J2EE geschrieben. Braucht man zusätzlich einen smtp-server um Mails zu verschicken?

Gruss
Turcy


----------



## ps (2. Okt 2008)

Die JavaMail API ist Teil von JavaEE. Sie ist in jedem Applicatoin Server enthalten.

Ein SMTP Server wird aber natürlich benötigt.


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. So wie ich dich verstanden habe, gibt es in J2EE Plattform keinen SMTP-Server. Kann der MS exchange-server als einen externen smtp-server eingebunden werden? Gibt es in J2EE als Mail-Schnittstelle nur die Java-Mail API?

Gruss
Turcy


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es in J2EE Plattform keinen SMTP-Server.


Korrekt



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann der MS exchange-server als einen externen smtp-server eingebunden werden?


Klar, du kannst jeden MTA verwenden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_Transfer_Agent



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es in J2EE als Mail-Schnittstelle nur die Java-Mail API?


Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Was stört dich an der Java-Mail API?


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich muss in meiner Arbeit die Möglichkeiten dokumentieren, daswegen müsste ich erst alle Varienten kennen. Als zusätzliche Komponente ist nur ein SMTP-Server (z.B. ms exchange server) anzugeben, denke ich. Wie Agiert der ms exchange server, wenn die Mails firmenintern gesendet werden? Als smtp- und als mail-server?

Gruss
Turcy


----------



## ps (2. Okt 2008)

Hä? Ist das nicht das selbe? ^^

Commons Email gibts auch noch:
-> http://commons.apache.org/email/


----------



## Turcy (2. Okt 2008)

sorry ich habe bißchen für Irritation gesorgt. Smtp-Serber ist ein mail-server. 
Wenn sich der Empfänger im selben mail-server befindet, werden keine weitere Mail Transfer Agente benötigt. Sehe ich das richtig?

Gruss
Turcy


----------

